# Buying A house in NSW



## MAW (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi there, 

Here is our issue - 

We have our visas stamped on our passport and we are ready to relocate to NSW.

Herein is the issue - our 'intended' destination is Perth on the immigration forms.
But since, I have family in NSW, we thought of wanting to be closer to them as they getting older and less mobile.

We applied to FIRB to buy a house and it was rejected.
On the online form, we listed our Singapore address...should we have listed our temporary dwelling in NSW ?

Do we appeal ? We really do not want to rent for the next few years.

Does that mean, that we can only head to Perth ?

Please advise if you can.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

What visa did you get?


----------



## MAW (Oct 9, 2011)

The 165 ( Investor Visa )


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Seeing you are from Singapore I don't see why you were rejected by FIRB. Singaporean investor usually conform to all the rules and taxes and are highly regarded by both government and people. Anyway. Unfortunately I don't have much knowledge on this visa type. 
I would think having several months history in Australia with tax records etc to be enough to eliminate any doubts FIRB has. 
On another note Sydney is severely under supplied in housing so I would understand FIRBs logic in not allowing further overseas investments in property.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

MAW said:


> The 165 ( Investor Visa )


Condition:
"You must be sponsored by an appropriate regional authority of a State or Territory government"

Who is sponsoring your 165 visa?

If you have been sponsored by the WA government to invest in WA then there may be an issue with you spending money in NSW......what do you think?

Regarding the FIRB decisions - I suspect they also would refer to your visa request and abide by the conditions of the visa for the main applicant (yourself)....being sponsored by WA.

If this is the situation then perhaps you can ask a question with the WA sponsor?

Tough - but that is what the 165 visa rules are designed to control.

Good luck


----------



## MAW (Oct 9, 2011)

Good news! We got the approval, turned out that you have to state Aus address when filling in the form. This was confirmed via phone with officer from FIRB. Phew!!!
Thank you so much for your replies... what a fright!!!


----------



## Green76 (Aug 23, 2012)

For buying a new house you can contact with a real estate agent.


----------



## bwendo (Feb 7, 2010)

Great result - when I was studying at Macquarie University I rented a room from a Singaporean Dentist...


----------

